# Sailors on the Seas of Fate - Rana Mor!



## Lorthanoth (Dec 2, 2007)

_"Let me tell you how it was back when we made the journey to Rana Mor. A crew we needed, hardy souls. And a crew we found..." Old Captain Terezian_

*Day 1 - Coral Bay*

For the past few days you have made a sojourn in the town of Coral Bay, a coastal merchant outpost; it sits at the mouth of the Ran Pe river, and is a small island of civilization in a region of dazzling blue sea and verdant jungle covered islands.

The sea-merchants of Minros established Coral Bay a few years back to harvest gemstones, spices, ivory, and tropical hardwoods from the wild coasts, trading iron tools, textiles and other manufactured items to the local tribes. Northern settlers have carved out a few miles of plantations and grazing lands in the humid grasslands of the coast, but Coral bay is a frontier town - the jungle begins a few miles to the south, and no civilized person knows for certain what secrets lurk in the trackless forests.

Your band is currently at the docks on a bright morning. It is the last day of your intended stay, and then who knows where you will fly? There are many rumours to chase; lost Imarran wizards' towers, fabulous fountains of wealth, a legendary oracle, and many more. People of all races and lands are here, the tanned folk of Minros and Belcadiz, here and there a Nimean with clan markings evident on his or her face, and others from as far as Nordmaar to judge by a giant bearded warrior cradling his axe. You even spy one of the Lizardfolk of Shazak, loading up a vessel.

The town is surprised by the arrival of an unexpected visitor - the sloop _Blue Heron_, a slim coaster carrying the pennant of the Blue Star Company. Shortly after it anchors, you are approached by a messenger bearing a letter. The man asks after Theon, and upon confirmation of the young Minroan's identity, he provides him with a letter of invitation from Lady Balama Theron.

[sblock=Theon]Balama is an old friend of yours from Minros, a merchant-mage of great beauty (from her Belcadiz mother). The letter reads as follows: _My dear Theon, I had hoped to find you here and am glad to be proven correct. As you can see, I now have my own vessel and a fine crew. I have heard of the unfortunate circumstances of your family, and I am saddened by them indeed. I have need of your resourcefulness and your able companions in a matter of business, and can make it worth your while. A longboat is awaiting you to bring you aboard. Please advise my man Sicratos of your decision. Yours, Balama Theron._[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 2, 2007)

*Theon Marinatos--Rogue 4/Sorcerer 1*

Theon smiles and nods to the messenger when asked to confirm his identity.  _Who would be sending me a message?  I don't know anyone in the Blue Star, and few messages from outside the company would garner such speed._
He accepts the message and reads its contents, pleased for his friend to have found such a good station.  With a private smirk, carefully hidden from her crewman, he thinks about the pleasure he'll get from seeing the lovely Balama once again.  He then turns to his companions and fills them in on the contents.  
"It would seem that fortune smiles on us, my friends.  The captain of the _Heron_ would like to discuss a matter of business with us.  What say you?  Shall we hear her out?"


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 2, 2007)

*Artemis Marsei. Human male, Ranger/Swashbuckler/Fighter*

Noisely sucking a concoction placed inside a decorated pineapple, Artemis discards it by throwing it far behind his shoulder without even looking back to where it would land. "I'd only consider it if *GREAT* fortune smiled upon us instead." A sudden crash from behind, followed by a screaming rooster and an angry shopkeeper yelling "What!! Where? Who?"  causes Artemis'es eyes to dart hesitantly to the side, even though his body remains statue still so as not to attract any unwanted attention. "On second thoughts, how soon can we leave?"


----------



## Wik (Dec 3, 2007)

*Zariv Morandr, Low Imarran (Human) Abjurer 5*

Zariv scowls at Artemis' brashness, but says nothing.  Instead, he looks at Theon for a moment, and then stares off into space.  While you have known him for only a short period of time, you know that when he gets that look in his one working eye, he is set apart from the world of mortal man.

"I cannot be sure where this will lead us, lordling.  The tides of fate eddy about us like a whirlpool, a maelstrom that will suck us in and destroy us if we are not strong in spirt.  But we cannot fight against the tide;  we can only be aware of it.  We go."

Zariv will also consider any information he may have concerning this lady.  However, he knows Little (KNow/Local.  1d20+9=10)

OOC:  First roll of the game and it's a one.  This doesn't bode well.  

[sblock=Zariv's Spell List]
0th: Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Message, Message, (Resistance). 21  
1st:  Enlarge Person, Kelgore's Fire Bolt, (Lesser Deflection), (Protection From Evil/Chaos/Law/Good), Ray of Enfeeblement. 
2nd: Bull's Strength, Cloud of Knives, (Resist Energy), Summon Monster II
3rd: Clairvoyance/Clairaudience, (Dispel Magic), Haste.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 3, 2007)

Anemone, sitting near Artemis, erupts into laughter at his predicament and brushes her long hair back behind her ears, showing the curl of her clan marking along her cheekbone and curving down like an eagle's claws.

"Yes! We've been ashore too long. Give me a ship and I'll bring the wind and waves, only just get me off this confounded stone...floors...!"

She stomps her feet on the flagstones, ineffectually trying to make them undulate like water.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 3, 2007)

[sblock=Zariv]OOC: You can always take 10 on Knowledge checks in non-stressful situations so I'll treat it as a result of 18. Zariv knows that Balama Theron and the Blue Star Company are well known in the area. Lady Theron's company is a minor trading coster specializing in small high-value cargoes such as ivory, spices, and gemstones. She's considered a little eccentric, but has an excellent reputation for fair play and generosity.[/sblock]

[sblock=Theon]Balama is in her early thirties, and is slightly eccentric; she is generous and a fair dealer however.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 3, 2007)

"I can assure you, my friends.  I have never been given reason to doubt Balama's truthfulness in a business deal.  She will treat us fairly, although I wouldn't want to predict what she'll have in store for us."
Theon looks the note over once more, searching for any hidden message or warning that might be in the words.  Finding nothing, he still wonders at what the Blue Star company would need a band of adventurers for.
"Perhaps we should maintain a little ace in the hole anyway.  Anyone have any ideas about how we can protect ourselves from treachery, just in case?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 3, 2007)

"I always say the best defense against treachery is a reputation for _furious wrath_," opines Anemone, slamming her little fist on the table with an unimpressive thunk. "We wait for someone to doublecross us, and then we really do a number on them. Then word gets around...and then..." she pauses uncertainly, and hastily concludes, "Profit."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 4, 2007)

A gull flaps down with a loud cry of "Brawk!". It lands on the pierside and looks at your group with an interested air, and then flies off again in disgust at the lack of viands on offer.

Lady Theron's crewman coughs politely in the awkward silence after Anemone's energetic speech. "If I may ask, sir, what message should I bring back to the captain?" he asks in a neutral tone.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 4, 2007)

Theon looks up, startled by the crewman's words.  "Eh?  You're still here?  You shouldn't go around hiding like that.  Ah, well, I suppose you should tell your captain that we would be honored to accept her invitation, and that we'll be along shortly."
He then looks at his companions and shrugs.  _That probably won't be a good report to Balama, but she won't be surprised to hear that I lost sight of somebody standing right in front of me, either._


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 4, 2007)

*Artemis Marsei. Human male, Ranger/Swashbuckler/Fighter*

A short high whistle comes from the wharf's side, followed by the call: "Waiting for a volcanic eruption, are we," says Artemis with an urgent note in his voice? "Let's not dally now, shall we."  Somehow Artemis has sneaked into the longboat without your notice. You notice him twitching his thumbs nervously, while giving you a pleading urgent face.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 4, 2007)

Esteban stands with a clatter as he kicks his chair back.  "Come on, we're being offered a chance to on the one hand have a grand adventure and do something interesting, or on the other hand get double crossed, have a grand adventure, and do something interesting.  I hardly find this choice difficult."  The brash swordsman grins with brilliant white teeth.


----------



## Wik (Dec 4, 2007)

Zariv takes a long look at Esteban, before lowering himself into the longboat.  "We should proceed.  While destinies always branch off into unpredictable possibilities, complacency offers no reward.  I have nothing to fear."


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 4, 2007)

Theon squints out at the ship on the bay, then looks back at the relative security of the known streets of the town.  Finally, a mixture of resignation and hope in his manner, he climbs into the longboat with his companions.  "Just don't blame it on me if it all goes to the sharks."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 4, 2007)

Sicratos nods first at Theon's measure response, and turns surprised to find Artemis already in the longboat. He watches with an air of quiet resignation as the group discusses what to do and then board the longboat.

Two sailors row you out to the waiting sloop. As you get closer to the _Blue Heron_ you can see the figurehead lives up to the ship's name, being an expertly carved long necked heron. You can also hear the crew singing:

Haul on the bowline, our bully ship's a-rollin'
     Haul on the bowline, the bowline Haul!
Haul on the bowline, Ketta is my darlin'
     Haul on the bowline, the bowline Haul!
Haul on the bowline, Ketta lives in Coral Bay,
     Haul on the bowline, the bowline Haul!
Haul on the bowline, the old man is a-growlin,
     Haul on the bowline, the bowline Haul!
Haul on the bowline, so early in the mornin'
     Haul on the bowline, the bowline Haul!
Haul on the bowline, it's a far cry to payday
     Haul on the bowline, the bowline Haul!

The tune 

A short dark-haired woman of striking good looks greets you at the rail. She dresses in loose-fitting pants, high boots and a short light jacket. She wears a sabre at her side.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 4, 2007)

Theon bows deeply, with a bit of a leer to his smile.  "A truly wonderful surprise to hear from you, Captain Theron.  May I present my companions, Anemone, Artemis, Esteban and Zariv." He indicates each in turn.  "We are grateful for your generous invitation to visit the Heron."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 4, 2007)

The woman grins and ruffles Theon's hair, "So formal now, little Theo, but still with that same smarm, young man," she chuckles, and turns to the rest of you, "Yes, I am Balama Theron, master of this ship," she says with a smile, "Welcome aboard the _Blue Heron_. Let's talk business."

With that she leads you with her (to Theon) accustomed directness to the master's cabin, a teak paneled stateroom at the ship's stern, and sits behind a small writing desk. "I need your help," she says, "About a hundred and thirty miles south of here lie the ruins of Rana Mor, the old temple-city of the Rangka Empire. Something I'm looking for is probably buried there, in the tomb of the Seer-King. If we can get to his crypt, I think I can open it, but it's a dangerous journey, and the city is reputed to be haunted by terrible monsters."

She smiles, "I heard that you, Theon, and your estimable company were in Coral Bay; your band of bravos comes highly recommended. I'd like to hire you to help me get into Rana Mor, recover what I need, and then get home again in one piece. Are you interested?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2007)

"What do we get?" Anemone asks immediately. "You get your prize, but what do we get?"


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 4, 2007)

*Artemis Marsei. Human male, Ranger/Swashbuckler/Fighter*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "What do we get?" Anemone asks immediately. "You get your prize, but what do we get?"




"Yes, I second that. And might I also inquire as to what your prize is?"


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 4, 2007)

Balama nods to Anemone, "To the point, I see. I like that; well, here is my offer. I'm willing to pay an advance of a thousand gold, plus another thousand upon my safe return to Coral Bay, with an additional bonus of one thousand if I recover the Rain Tiger. My 'prize' as you put it." she replies.

"The Rain Tiger is a sorcerous gem, once owned by the Seer King. Sorry, that item is non-negotiable, before you ask, Theon. I keep the gem. But you'll be well paid for helping me get it.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 4, 2007)

*Artemis Marsei. Human male, Ranger/Swashbuckler/Fighter*

"Erm, excuse me while I parley with my associates."  Drawing his friends into a group huddle, Artemis insists that we try strike a better bargain. "We'll give the gel her gem, but we should demand to keep any other treasures found." Looking over the group huddle, Artemis makes sure that Theron or her crew are not listening. "Is this a thousand together or a thousand each? Perhaps we should not ask now, and demand a 1000 each later?"


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 4, 2007)

Balama does her best to appear polite, but after a while says, "Come, come. I can see by your furtive postures that you wish to bargain somewhat. So, out with it!"


----------



## Wik (Dec 4, 2007)

Zariv says little, but tries to recall as much about the ruins as possible:

Knowledge (Geography), Knowledge (History), Knowledge (Dungeoneering), Knowledge (religion) (1d20+9=27, 1d20+9=19, 1d20+9=17, 1d20+8=21) 

He also tries to identify this Rain tiger:

Knowledge (arcana) (Rain Tiger) (1d20+12=21) 

After this, he pauses to regard Balama, and then reaches out and touches her.  Instantly, his one working eye clouds over, and he stares off into space.  His whole body seizes up, and his breathing becomes ragged and harsh.  

OOC:  Using Active Precognition on Balama, even if it costs me half my hit points.  Anything nice that Zariv sees?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 4, 2007)

Zariv casts his mind back to his days in the foreign quarter of Imarr, where even those who have lived for several generations in the great city live if they are not of the Imarran race or one of their indentured slaves.

In all the musty tomes and scribbled notes he has perused he can only remember a few hints and rumours.

[sblock=Zariv] You recall something about the Rangka Empire holding the image of the Rain Tiger Spirit sacred, and that the great temple of Rana Mor was said to be of great beauty, adorned with carvings. It is said to lie beyond a gorge on the Ran Pe river. You recall mention of a mage of Herath, Darrezan by name, who made great study of the Rangka people and their artifacts. He died several decades ago. You have not heard of the Rain Tiger jewel, but it must be of great value.[/sblock]

The rest of the group see Zariv touch Balama, and his eye clouds over and he seems to enter some sort of trance.

[sblock=Zariv]You see Balama at the wheel of a small ship, sailing down a river; the jungle is thick on both sides and the ship makes good speed...[/sblock]

Zariv slumps slightly, his breath coming in ragged gasps as Balama shakes his hand off her. "You are a wizard, by my guess... but I generally like to be asked first... He's almost as lascivious as you, Theon." she says in a distinctly cool manner. "Are you prepared to accept my terms, or will you all decide to have a good grope?"

OOC: He's quite forward, isn't he? Clutching attractive strangers? Zariv takes 9 non-lethal damage.


----------



## Wik (Dec 4, 2007)

Zariv slumps backwards, and scowls at the woman.  "You head down an unknown course, heedless of hidden shoals.  And yet you are boxed in by jungle and wildness.  You wish for us to aid you - I like to know even a little of what faces me.  But the ruins of Rana Mor interest me, as do all ruins of the Rangkans.  I will go."

Zariv finds himself a seat, still a little flushed.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 4, 2007)

Esteban grins and says, "I have only one question.  Do you anticipate much resistance?"


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 4, 2007)

Balama turns to Esteban with a smirk and says in Ispan [sblock=Ispan speakers]"Resistance? From the natives, or from you, sir?"[/sblock]

She regards the whole group again and says in the common speech, "Well, 'tis only fair I let you know a little more of our journey before you accept. The Rangka kings were buried at Rana Mor, a temple city about a hundred miles upriver. The city was abandoned about five hundred years ago, and the ruins are supposed to be quite spectacular. Although, they've only been visited once or twice in the past hundred years."

Sitting back down, having got up to berate Zariv, Lady Theron continues, "As to resistance, I honestly don't know. The burial vaults at Rana Mor were legendary for their traps and the zealousness of their priestly guardians. In my research," (at this she taps a slim leather-bound notebook on the table) "I've discovered the glyphs used to protect the Seer-King's crypt, so I believe I can bypass some of the defenses. The priests are long gone now."

"Between here and Rana Mor, the jungle is filled with dangerous beasts and hostile tribes. If we stick to the river we should avoid most of that."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2007)

"Theon wanted to know if it was three thousand for each of us, or for all of us,"  Anemone butts in, patting Theon on the shoulder.

"Important to know, if we ever want a ship of our own."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 4, 2007)

Esteban returns the woman's smirk with a grin.

[sblock=Ispan]
"Well you can hardly expect me to go wandering about in the wilds, heaven knows how many miles from the comforts of civilization without at least the promise of a stiff fight to keep me interested."

[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 4, 2007)

"Does he now?" Balama says with a chuckle to Anemone, "Well with one such as yourself aboard, Reverend Sister, then he should have a fine ship indeed! So, a thousand apiece?"

She cocks an eyebrow at Esteban with a sly smile.

OOC: Shayuri, please make a Diplomacy check for Anemone; if someone else wishes to roll a Diplomacy check to Aid Another (and thus give a +2 bonus each to Anemone's check), they can do so but I'll only allow the first two posters' results.


----------



## Wik (Dec 4, 2007)

"Only a few have explored the ruins?  Do we know who?  Perhaps they left logs that could aid us in our search.  If I recall, Rana Mor is a large complex, surrounded by many outbuildings.  Perhaps the details of those who came before would assist."

OOC:  Zariv is fishing for information.  Mainly, he wants to see if Balama mentions Herath at all.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2007)

(can't roll dice from here...it'll have to wait until I get home in a few hours... You can roll for me if you like. Mod is +5.)


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 4, 2007)

OOC: OK, Will do. Esteban - you have a Diplomacy check of +11 in actuality (+2 synergy from Bluff, +2 Born Duelist, +2 Cha, 5 ranks) Anemone's Diplomacy check (1d20+5=9) Other people can try their own checks instead if they wish, rather than aiding Anemone, but I'll require some rp to go with it. Esteban can try first of all, if you so wish.

Balama mulls it over for all of a few seconds, "No, I think a thousand apiece is a little too rich for my blood. As to your question, o wizard who cannot keep his hands to himself," she says to Zariv, "I have the notebook of a scholar who travelled extensively in this region. He collected a great deal of information about the vanished Rangka Empire."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 4, 2007)

Esteban gently puts his hand on Anemone's shoulder and whispers "Let me handle the bargaining, eh?"  Switching back into Ispan, he flashes a brilliant white smile at Balama.

[sblock=Ispan]
"Look, let's be plain here.  You sought us out, you know we're worth the money.  Now, if you wanted to negotiate over shares of whatever we take there instead...that'd be another matter."[/sblock]

Rana Mor: Diplomacy Check, Post #34 (1d20+11=26)


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 4, 2007)

Balama says smoothly, [sblock=Ispan]"Well, well. Hard-nosed indeed. Let us say that I still pay you 200 each up-front, 200 more on my safe return, and then another 400 each if I return with the Rain Tiger. 4000 altogether."[/sblock] She draws closer to Esteban,  [sblock=Ispan]"As to the... spoils... well, I will allow you three-quarters of any other treasure we find. My final offer. I never could resist a smooth-tongued man of Belcadiz."[/sblock] she adds archly.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 4, 2007)

Theon, heretofore in a daze as the sight of Balama reminded him of how far from home he really was, finally breaks into the conversation.   "Zariv, I trust you with my life in certain circumstances, but you need to learn when to keep your hands to yourselves.  Had you done that up on deck the crew would have thrown you to the sharks piece by piece.  

As for you, milady Theron, shame on you for not giving us full details on the threats posed by the jungle before negotiating your price.  We are adventurers, it is true, but we do not risk our lives foolishly.  'Little Theo' I may have been, but I have experienced much since those days and would not still be breathing had I entered many contracts with half-truths." His smile is genuine, belying any offense Balama might take at the admonition.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 4, 2007)

Balama looks at Theon levelly, her flirtatious manner dropped, "Theon, don't be so ingenuous; why would I have asked for you, if the work had not been dangerous? Half-truths, indeed! What need would there be if all it would take to claim the gem would be to walk into Rana Mor and ask nicely? Of course there is danger, you and I meet it almost daily. Enough of this. Do we have a deal or not?"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 4, 2007)

"I'm in."  Esteban's choice is as swift and decisive - and lacking in premeditation - as usual.


----------



## Wik (Dec 4, 2007)

Zariv merely shrugs at Theon's comment, and regards Balama with a cool stare.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 4, 2007)

"When could I deny you anything, fair Balama?  Of course I'm in, but I'll reserve my satisfaction for after I know what we're facing."  Theon smiles as he shakes off the captain's frustration.  _She's hiding something, as sure as I'm Minroan, or she wouldn't be reacting so strongly.  We'll wait and see how this plays out, and if there's more to it than she's telling us, we can renegotiate the possession of that gem._


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2007)

"I graciously accept your proposal," Anemone says calmly.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 5, 2007)

*Artemis Marsei. Human male, Ranger/Swashbuckler/Fighter*

With both hands swaying (captain Jack style), Artemis says: "Not to be a sore stick in the mud here me lady. I venture I could squeeze into this meagre contract, provided of course that the three quarters worth, includes the value of the gem. Right possem?"


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 5, 2007)

Balama seems unimpressed by Artemis' posturing, "Although I doubt any of you are accountants, as I made crystal clear to your young friend here, the 75% (that's three quarters)," she says with a withering look, "is of any other treasure we recover. The Rain Tiger is to be counted separately, and is non-negotiable. It is after all the main object of our voyage. I say our as it seems we are all in agreement. Very well. So, I need to provision the ship, which should take a day or so. I intend to leave at first light the day after tomorrow, although I suppose I could wait a day or two more if you have business to attend to here first. I'm hoping we can get to Rana Mor and back within two weeks."


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 5, 2007)

Theon nods appraisingly at Balama, "Ever the shrewd negotiator, Balama.  Of course the gem is yours.  That's what we're being paid to help you find.  We will return tomorrow evening, if we may take our berths then."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2007)

Anemone swats Artemis on the shoulder and says lightly, "You accountant you. Stop accountanting before you accountant us out of a ship."


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 5, 2007)

Artemis has a far a way look on his face, something akin to Zariv when he is off to Lala Land. She didn't did she? She wouldn't have, would she? For a moment there I thought someone called me (gulp) an accountant. ME! No no no wait. She said she doubts I'm an accountant. As if to say I'm definitly not one. Right that's much better.  A huge smile appears on his face followed by a great sigh of relief. "Huh. What did you say?"


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 5, 2007)

The Captain extends a hand to Theon to shake, and says, "Oh, we won't be in the _Blue Heron_; the Ran Pe's wide and deep, but not that wide and deep. We'll leave the _Blue Heron_ here and sail upstream in the _Starchaser_, a small sloop I've bought. There's a gorge and a waterfall about a hundred and ten miles upstream that we can't pass. We'll hike from there."

She takes out five clinking pouches from her desk and tosses one to each of you. "There you go, 200 each, in platinum. Meet me at the _Starchaser_ at first light the day after tomorrow. I don't want you all cluttering up the cabins and hold. It's going to be a bit cramped as it is without you berthing in her needlessly." she adds.

With that, your interview is at an end. Balama Theron escorts you back to the longboat, as you dodge a lithe black cat that dances in between your legs. "Such a flirt, Shalla." admonishes Balama.

Back at the docks, you need to find some accommodation for the night; the landlord of the Laughing Lizard Inn is only too happy to have you back. 

OOC: Please each deduct 4gp for 2 nights stay at the Inn, as well as any other expenses (good or common meals) wine, ale etc.  Let me know in the OOC thread if you plan to buy anything or whatever on Day 2 (You set out on the morning of Day 3)


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 5, 2007)

*Artemis Marsei. Human male, Ranger/Swashbuckler/Fighter*

"Have I told you that I'm a composer of note? Behold my newest masterpiece.”  Artemis holds his pouch and jiggles it three or four times. “Hey? What did I tell you?”  Opening the small pouch and looking inside at the mere 20 coins, he says “Yet there is always room for improvement.”


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 5, 2007)

Theon looks disapprovingly at the flamboyant display.  "You would be wise to think of other ways to use that money.  Is there nothing you think we might need to survive the dangers of the jungle, my friend.  I intend to purchase some antitoxin, and maybe some extra healing doses.  There are many things out there that can make sure that wealth is your last."

[sblock=ooc] Can anyone think of anything else we might need.  I didn't go overboard with spending, and still have a fair amount saved from character creation. [/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 6, 2007)

*Day 2 - Coral Bay*

The morning after the night before...

Artemis threw quite the drinking party last night, declaring that all drinks were on him; something that Anemone took advantage of with gusto. A new day dawns and there are plenty of sore heads amongst the patrons of The Laughing Lizard.

Theon rather prudently sets out that morning to track down a local alchemist, and he is pointed towards the shop of a certain Hristo. He enters to see an old man with a yellow-white beard in a shop comprised of many shelves and piles of items. The smell is... distinct.
The young Minroan makes his purchsing needs known to which Hristo chuckles, "Hehe, off to the jungle are we? Well, no telling what you might find out there.... heh.. so what have we here? Ahhh.. the finest antidote to poison I ever made, distilled from the venom of certain rare flying serpents and the tears of a demon!" Theon buys some of the foul-smelling brew, as well as some rather bitter tasting (after being encouraged by old Hristo to take a sip "Put hairs on y' chest!") healing draughts.

Anemone meanwhile leaves the confines of town and heads out for a short while into the grasslands around the port. She spies a rough -hewn idol by the roadside near a copse of palms; it is of a young woman standing in a clam-shell. She recognises this as a depiction of the Ocean Goddess, albeit not one native to her homeland.

A tanned woman of middle-age steps quietly up to the young Nimean priestess. "You are a daughter of the foam-borne one; our mother told me you would come. As ever she demands a price, but it is known that you are not unwilling to pay. Here, these are for you."

She takes out some cracked leather tubes, "The mother provides; a vessel was wrecked nearby, I know not its provenance but these will aid you. You have some coin; it shall be gratefully accepted." with that the older priestess takes Anemone's newly-received purse and tosses it into the sea, further than might seem possible for her lithe frame. It is gone.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 7, 2007)

*Day 3 (Dawn)  - Coral Bay*

After another night of drinking on Artemis' part, the patrons and staff of the Laughing Lizard bid your crew a bleary farewell.

The party makes its way to the docks once more and locates the small sloop _Starchaser_, Belama is already there on board looking as alert as ever. "Good morning all. Get yourselves aboard and let's be gone!" she utters rather too loudly for those with hangovers.

You spy an unusual figure checking the sails and ropes, a burly male rakasta! Normally his people tend to shy away from the water so to see one as a sailor is striking indeed - he looks to be middle aged and has dark grey fur. Lady Theron grins and says "Ah, yes - my first mate, Hurm Feros. Mister Feros!"







The rakasta turns, "Aye, Cap'n?" he replies in a deep gravelly voice. 

"Our ship-mates, Mister Feros, for this voyage at least." she gestures to encompass all of you.

"Aye, ma'am."

Balama chuckles at his taciturn nature, and then points to a teenage boy who is playing with her cat, "And that's Terez."


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 7, 2007)

Theon walks up to Terez, reaching down to say hello to the cat.  "It's good to meet you, Terez.  You're a very lucky lad to be under Captain Theron's care."  He then stands up and shoots Balama a concerned look.  "But isn't he a bit young to be sailing into such dangerous waters?"


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 7, 2007)

Terez gives Theon a disgruntled look and says in an aggrieved tone, "Hey! I'm sixteen next birthday! Least y' can do is talk to m' face. I'm standing right here!" 

Balama stifles a laugh and replies to Theon, "No older than many a lad out to sea in dangerous conditions. You really are very serious these days,Theon Marinatos! And with your fine chaps and our priestess here" (she indicates Anemone) "I think we should be able to handle whatever is thrown at us."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 7, 2007)

"It's hardly so bad," says Esteban cheerfully, "I was only 12 when I started as a cabin boy, and I'm not dead yet.  Well, at least, not since last I checked."


----------



## Wik (Dec 8, 2007)

Zariv stares at the child, wondering just what lies ahead for the young man.  Quietly, he says "Youth is only what you make of it.  We set our own limits on when we cease to be 'young'."

Shaking his head, lost in dark thoughts, he leans against a wall, and slouches down - saying nothing to those around him.

Flying down from the sky, a raven that looks like it had been in a windstorm lands at Zariv's feet.  It hops about on both feet, looking around at the people around it.  Finally, it says in Common, "A sea voyage? Mortals find such silly ways to get around.  Such a preoccupation with building things, only to tear them down later!"

It hops up onto Zariv's quarterstaff, before cocking it's head and looking at Theon.  "Theon.  Zariv's companions.  You all look awkward as usual."

Zariv's familiat, Chtat, has arrived.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 8, 2007)

"In Nimea, you learn to handle boats and ships almost as soon as you can walk," Anemone says lightly as she steps out of her sandals and pads across the deck. "Expecting women have their babes on ships if they can manage it...it's good luck. Brings the favor of the goddess."

She glances at the raven and nods in greeting. "Bird."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 8, 2007)

Balama Theron raises an eyebrow, "And now a talking crow; what a merry band we are!" she says with gentle mockery.

And with that, she is all business, "Right! Let's get underway! Look lively, lads - and gentlemen, Sister, if you have experience it would appreciated - let's set sail for Rana Mor!"

Feros and Terez busy themselves around the ship drawing up the anchor, Terez up the rigging shifting the sail as if born to it, and you are underway...

*Day 3 (around mid-day)- The Ran Pe river*

For most of the day, the _Starchaser_ has sailed slowly upstream, driven by a cool breeze from the distant sea. You've come about ten miles from Coral Bay, and you've left the narrow strip of settled coastal land behind. The river is about a mile wide at this point and flows through vast, verdant grasslands and marsh. Up ahead, a small sampan is tied to a floating dock below a hut built up on stilts a hundred yards from shore. A thin whisp of smoke rises from the hut.

As the ship draws near, a bedraggled, half-dressed man steps out onto the dock and begins to shout unintelligibly at you, waving his arms, and leaping up and down.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 8, 2007)

*Artemis Marsei. Human male, Ranger/Swashbuckler/Fighter*

Artemis, only now beginning to recover from a two day drink fest, stares at the sight of this man for a long time before realising that something is a amiss. "Oh captainette, em shorry your captainenshy, no I mean, ociffer Thelamaberon, there sheems to be a shtrandler who wishes to convey shomething of shignificant importanshe. Perhaps we should,"  there rest of the sentence is cut off by an unfortunate tumble that leaves Artemis sprawled on deck.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 8, 2007)

"I have indeed noted him," Lady Theron remarks dryly, "Let's see what he's about."

Balama and crew lower the sails, and she turns the ship to the dock.

"Maybe he can tell us something of the river conditions ahead." she says to Theon.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 8, 2007)

Esteban leaps up lightly to perch on the rail, one hand holding onto a rope almost delicately, careful not to scuff his gloves.

"Be careful, madam," he says in a quiet tone as the ship approaches, "such actions are commonly found in the ruses of bandits and pirates intending to lure ships in for attack."  He grins brightly and adds with a wink, "Not that I'd have experience with planning pirate attacks, being the soul of honesty of virtue."


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 9, 2007)

As the _Starchaser_ approaches the dock Theon readies his crossbow, hiding the action from the bedraggled man.  "Artemis, keep an eye on the cabin, Esteban, watch the opposite shore.  Balama, do not trust this man any more than necessary.  He might have information, but he might have a bared blade waiting for your outstretched arm."He shakes his head with his usual pessimism.  "I have a bad feeling about this."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 9, 2007)

Anemone goes up to the railing to look out over the dock and burning hut.

She eyes the area, trying to see if there's a decent place to hide other ships or boats nearby.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 9, 2007)

*Artemis Marsei. Human male, Ranger/Swashbuckler/Fighter*

Getting up from his sprawl, Artemis first dusts off his clothes, then finds his hat and puts it back on his head. She really should keep the deck dryer, look at my breeches they’re all wet. Recalling Theon's instructions, Artemis can make no sense of them. What does he mean keep a cabin on the eye? Maybe he said keep the captain on/in the eye? Keep an eye on the captain? Yeah, that must be it. Did she double-cross us? Could be, look at the state she keeps her deck: wet like, like...wet like beer! Looking around at all the commotion, Artemis, makes his way and stands near Balama, eying her with great suspicion. Due to his great and dedicated power of concentration, he is now oblivious to the commotion around him, as well as to the cause of it.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 9, 2007)

OOC: Sorry Shayuri, I should have been clearer, the hut isn't on fire, it's just smoke from his fire inside.

Anemone can see now obvious way to hide a ship or boat, as there is nothing but marsh surrounding the hut, bar the riverside, and jungle upriver.

As you get closer, you can see the man poses no obvious threat at all, and his babbling becomes intelligible, "Carvings! Hand-made items of geat value! Discerning gentlemen - and ladies!"

The ship has now reached the floating dock, and the man has run inside his hut. He comes out again, still chattering, "Yes, here we are, precious stones, unusual rocks, elegant wood!"

"Ho there, fellow," asks Balama, "What have you got there?" she says in a cheery manner.

The rake-thin man with a scraggly beard clambers on board the _Starchaser_. He could be any age between 40 and 60, and appears to be quite excited to see so many people. Setting down his trinkets on the deck, the riverman goes up to Anemone and immediately starts pawing her obvious items (the magic items, you dirty-minded folk!) "Hmm, yes, very elegant, lovely material. Would you care to make a trade, young lady. Indo's the name."


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 9, 2007)

Theon, still not trusting the man but curious to see what he's selling, turns away and casts _Detect Magic_, then turns back to get a look at the trinkets.

[sblock=spells]
*Spells slots left* 4/4
*Spells active* _Detect Magic_ [/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 9, 2007)

Theon mutters some arcane syllables to himself and waves his hands in a gesture of power. [sblock=Detect Magic]Turning back to look at the trinkets, the spells area of effect encompasses the trinkets, Indo, and Anemone. After several seconds, Theon confirms that just about the only things that *aren't* magical in the area are Indo and his junk (as in stuff, not as in ship). Anemone is carrying 8 different auras. 3 Faint Conjuration and 1 Faint Abjuration are all he can pick up on her.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 9, 2007)

Not interested in spying on his companions, Theon drops his spell and speaks up.  "A generous offer, Indo, but I fear such a trade wouldn't be in my friend's best interests.  Mayhap we could pay you for some information instead?" _Of course, we can't really trust what he says, regardless_, he thinks to himself.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 9, 2007)

The fellow gets a light in his big, wide eyes at the mention of pay. He scampers over to his collection of baubles, and grabs a few. He practically shoves a crude wood carving of what might either be a tapir or a hippo or something else entirely under Theon's nose, "Oh yes, very good, sir, very good, how much can I ask for this wonderful artifact, sir? 40 gold, 35 gold, 32 and 5 silvers? A man like you, sir can appreciate the craftsmanship." he babbles. Amazingly, he seems to deliver this torrent of speech without the faint irony that a similar merchant of trash would have in somewhere like Minros. Maybe he genuinely believes his items are quite valuable?

"Or this rare stone, sir?", he shows Theon a flat polished pebble, "Ever seen the like? Quite remarkable, oh yes!"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 9, 2007)

Anemone's amusement dwindles rapidly when she's the subject of pawing, it seems. Theon's intervention may well have saved a scene, as her expression was darkening as fast as the sea before a storm. Now relieved of her burden, the sea-priestess turns from angry to merely dismissive.

"We'll find nothing here, but it's your ship and your coin, waste them as you will."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 10, 2007)

"Or you, sir?" Indo gambols towards Artemis, "You look like a man of fine taste," he says, eyeing Artemis's obvious wealth and masterwork gear, "What will you give me for this unique object, a rare find, a treasure indeed?" He holds up to Artemis' face a dull rock that looks like it has the faint imprint of a shell in it.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 10, 2007)

*Artemis Marsei. Human male, Ranger/Swashbuckler/Fighter*

"Aha! You see this my friends",  claim Artemis with great enthusiasm. "This here is a true relic of a bygone era. Is it not true Indo, my little artefact collector?"  Upon seeing the stunned face of the peddler, Artemis continues: "This here is none other than a fragment of the holy rock of the great demi-god Dung. But unfortunately, I do already have two dozen of these already. Now if you'll excuse me, I must attend to my afternoon chores."  Artemis goes down to his cabin to resume his afternoon siesta."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 10, 2007)

"Ah now, no mockery, young sir, no mockery!" Indo cries after Artemis as he swaggers off, "A man who will appreciate fine things!" the company-starved trader says to Esteban, "You carry so many!" he pokes and prods the Belcadiz sailor's rapier and accoutrements. He carries on his chatter, reamrking on Esteban's obvious means and intelligence.


----------



## Wik (Dec 11, 2007)

Zariv takes one look at the items, and smiles sardonically.  Chtat, on Zariv's staff, caws at the sky.  Zariv chuckles, and walks to the ship's railing, keeping an eye on the shoreline.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 11, 2007)

Theon, grateful for a bit of room between him and the crazy man, quickly checks his valuable items, to make sure they haven't been lifted.  We don't want your trinkets, Indo.  If you know anything that might be of use to us as we travel upriver, however, I might see fit to pay you for sharing it.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 11, 2007)

The little man's face falls when he hears Theon say that he doesn't want any items, "But, but... exquisite sculpture, rare woods..." he babbles sadly. Theon pats himself down and finds nothing out of place.

OOC: Diplomacy check, please Theon!


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 11, 2007)

Diplomacy check (1d20+5)=16


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 11, 2007)

Indo trots back to Theon, "You sir, at least, are a kind soul; kind to an old fellow! I'm the last outpost of civilization! Nothing but snakes and monsters from this point south!"

He gathers up some of his junk and continues, "About twenty miles upstream of here lies the Banda territory, sir. Oh yes." he babbles as he picks up his trifles.

The riverman then turns to Anemone and with wide eyes says dramatically, "The Banda! They're murderous savages who will gladly cut all your throats given half a chance!" 

Indo turns back to Theon, clutching his treasures in the crooks of his arms and holding the palm of one of his hands, in the universal gesture of expected payment. "Where are you bound, sir? I know this river well!"


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 13, 2007)

Seeing that payment is not forthcoming, Indo burbles some further details about the conditions ahead, "Roughly forty miles upstream the river widens out into a large lake surrounded by swamp; it's flooded now, due to the rainy season. You'll have a hard time finding a channel!"

He drops some rocks in his excitement and bends down to pick them up, whereupon he continues, "Past the Black Swamp there's a set of ruins. They're sacred to the Banda. Best to leave them alone." he adds solemnly.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 13, 2007)

Theon finally hears the old crackpot say something useful and he tries to be subtle as he digs for more information.  Probably not even really ruins, just some broken down rocks in the middle of a swamp.  You can't even trust native creatures like the Banda.  Things get exaggerated way too often.  It's not like you've even seen the ruins, right?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 13, 2007)

Indo nods, "Oh indeed I have sir, it's just a pile of rubble mainly, but those Banda hold it mighty sacred! And of course beyond that, so about 120 miles upstream of here you get to the Ran Pe falls, at the foot of a gorge of black rock. And Rana Mor lies about ten miles beyond the far end of that gorge!"

His eyes grow wide and his voice becomes fearful and dramatic, "A cursed place! The city is haunted by something that sings in a terrible voice. No words... just purpose. Horrible to hear." He shivers at the memory of it, and then holds out his hand again gingerly.

"Now, you did say, sir." he admonishes Theon.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 13, 2007)

Esteban pulls a few silver coins from his pouch and flips them to the ragged man.  "Let it never be said that useful words go unrewarded, eh?"  Turning to Balama he says in a quiet tone, "The man may be half-mad, but any information is worth a bit of coin, I've always said, and now we know we may face trouble before we even reach the ruins."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 13, 2007)

Balama smiles, "Your concern is duly noted, sir." she says with a shade of humour to Esteban. Indo grins and with profuse "thank yous" and "safe voyages" he scampers over the rail and back onto his dock. 

Balama turns the ship away from the lonely riverman's hut, and you are on your way again down the mighty Ran Pe.

OOC: Esteban - deduct however many silver you gave him.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 13, 2007)

Esteban grins.  "Half the fun is the fight, but the other half is being alive long enough to use the tale to win women over in the bars afterwards, don't you know?  Besides, the earlier I learn the opposition's nature, the longer I have to come up with appropriate quips.  These things don't happen on their own."  With a wink to Balama he strides back to the prow of the ship.

OOC: Deducted 3 silver.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 13, 2007)

Theon stares back at the hut and dock, wondering where else Indo will make money, selling information of their whereabouts, rather than about the ruins of Rana Mor.  "That meeting will come back to haunt us.  Mark my words," he says, to nobody in particular.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2007)

Anemone shrugs, coming up behind Theon.

"Unless you want to kill the old man, there's no helping it," she says.

"And I do not think you are the butchering type."


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 14, 2007)

*Artemis Marsei. Human male, Ranger/Swashbuckler/Fighter*

"Ah Pardon, pardon, pardon. But one does not need to kill the canary to stop its chirping in the lounge. One could always remove the canary to the back porch." Turning to Indo Artemis calls out: "Oh sir, fine merchant, yes you sir. Come, come, show me that fabulous rock of Dung again. I could always use another for my fine collection. You look awfully hungry. Our little pleasure cruise has an excellent chef. I believe we shall be dining soon too. How would you like some roasted pheasant enshrined in rosemary accompanies by an assortment of exotically spiced vegetables?"

To himself Artemis says: Poor sod, but he won't be the first victim of the good old Shanghai recruitment school.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 14, 2007)

"Oh no, not so's you can make fun again!" cries Indo in a rather petuant manner, "Watch out for the Banda!" he cries plaintively as you head away from his hut.


----------



## Wik (Dec 15, 2007)

Zariv takes one look at the man, and wonders if this encounter will endanger his future.  But he has seen too many bad things in his past to wish the man harm, in any case.

"Let us sail on."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 15, 2007)

*Day 3 (dusk) - The Ran Pe river*

After six hours or so, night falls; dusk comes swiftly in the tropics. The more seasoned among you reckon that you have covered twenty miles or so over a 12 hour day; the snags and mudbanks you have seen would make travelling by lanternlight too dangerous. A little before sunset, Balama anchors the _Starchaser_ in the middle of the river.

"So, we'll use this last bit of light to go ashore in the rowboat; get some game, fresh water, see if their are any plants we can eat." she says briskly, "I'll need a couple of you to help me out and keep watch. Any volunteers?"


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 15, 2007)

Theon smiles in an apologetic and self-depricating manner.  "You know me well enough to know I'm not much use as a lookout, Balama.  I'm more use here."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 15, 2007)

"Very well," says Lady Theron blandly, "Anyone else?" she asks as she scans the assembled crew.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2007)

"I'll go," Anemone says unexpectedly. Usually once on ship she prefers to stay there.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 15, 2007)

The captain nods and her eyebrows raise in ever-so-slight surprise, "Good!" she exclaims.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 15, 2007)

*Artemis Marsei. Human male, Ranger/Swashbuckler/Fighter*

"Wouldn't mind stretching my legs a little either."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 15, 2007)

Balama arches an eyebrow again and then says, "Right then, Anemone, Artemis; bring a bow, and come with me, we're off. Mister Feros!"

"Aye, ma'am?" says the first mate in reply.

"Make sure no-one breaks anything while we're gone." she says good humouredly.

"Aye, ma'am!" the rakasta chuckles.

And so, the priestess and the pirate set off with Captain Theron to the shore. Strange cries of night-haunting beasts emerge from the jungle. Odd birds can be seen flying from branch to branch and odd howls merge with the sound of insects to produce an odd chorus. In the dim light, the three of you make your way through the undergrowth, looking for anything edible or drinkable. 

OOC: Foraging party - Please make Survival and Knowledge (Nature) checks. The rest of the crew - feel free to rp with one another and with Hurm and Terez.


----------



## Wik (Dec 15, 2007)

Zariv merely looks up at the sky, keeping an eye on the horizon for any storms - both literally, and figuratively. 

"Chtat - go forth, and follow my companions.  Return should they fall into trouble."

The crow nods, blinks twice, and takes to the air.  Soon, it settles on the shoulder of Artemis, and says "You looked lonely, so I decided to tag along.  My talons don't dig into your shoulder too much, do they?"


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 16, 2007)

*Artemis Marsei. Human male, Ranger/Swashbuckler/Fighter*

Turning to the crow, Artemis replies: "I'm sure your claws won't even scretch my cloak. For if they do, well, I'll tell everyone that jungle chicken look and taste a little bit different then those grown on farms. Now, Chtat, no more Chtating we're looking for prey remember. And if we fail to find anything the crew will eventually wonder: what do 'jungle chickens' really taste like?"

OOC: Survival Roll (1d20+8=18)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2007)

(Taking 10 on knowledge and survival for results of 11 and 13 respectively )

Anemone slogs along whistling a jaunty tune with her crossbow cradled in her hands with a quarrel in the nock and the string cocked back and ready to fire. When the crow joins them, she nods and interrupts her whistling to say, "Spying bird. Say hello to Zar." Despite the words her tone is devoid of any hostility, and instead sounds amused, like someone who's caught a mischievous child red-handed.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 16, 2007)

Anemone manages to bag a jungle fowl, a bird that does seem to all intents and purposes to be basically a chicken (strangely enough, given Artemis' earlier comment). Artemis himself appears, despite his foppish demeanour to actually be quite handy in the jungle. After a bit of a tussle, he and the others catch a small hog, enough to provide some tasty meat for all. Balama finds some odd-looking plants that she assures her companions are indeed edible.

With the procurement of some fresh water as well, the foraging party makes its way back to the ship in the now-darkness after sundown.


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 16, 2007)

*Artemis Marsei. Human male, Ranger/Swashbuckler/Fighter*

Looking rather proud of himself, Artemis calls out to Chtat: "Looks like you're off the hook now polly. Be a good boy and tell Zariv to get the pot boilling."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 16, 2007)

Upon returning to the ship, Balama then discusses the order of watches. "Terez, Mr Feros, you shall go on watch as a pair, I shall be on watch with Theon (after all his eyes are not the best, by his own admittance). The remaining four shall be paired off as you wish. As for the order, we shall have you Terez and Feros at first watch, myself and Theon next, and the rest of you after that. Each watch shall last around 2 and half hours - that way we can all get our beauty sleep." she winks at Esteban. "We'll then take it in turns for who has first watch each night."

"So gentlemen, Sister; I leave the order and pairing to you." she says to the rest of the group bar Theon.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 16, 2007)

Esteban winks back at Balama before shrugging.  "I'll take last watch with whoever cares to join me.  I'm not exactly a watchman, but I imagine I'll spot any rampaging dragons before they perch on the decks."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2007)

"I'll take last watch too," Anemone volunteers. "I like watching the sun come up."


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 17, 2007)

*Artemis Marsei. Human male, Ranger/Swashbuckler/Fighter*

"Looks like it's you and me Zariv for the grave yard shift tonight. Just make sure you look out for the dangers of the present please. Don't scream too loudly if we're going to be shredded by racoons in about fifty years. Right?"


----------



## Wik (Dec 17, 2007)

Zariv fixes Artemis with a cool stare, his milky eye unblinking.  "YOu think too highly of yourself, if you believe you will die in fifty years.  Keeping your current habits, it doesn't take a prophet to know that you'll be dead much quicker than that."

he waits a moment for laughter that doesn't come.  "So you are the only one who can 'joke'?  Very well.  We'll take the shift.  'Jungle Chicken' Indeed."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 17, 2007)

"You just need more practice, Zar," says Esteban with a laugh as he heads for the cabin.  "I hear there are demons with silver tongues, maybe you could catch one in one of your magic circles and hone your skills for a while."  As he passes Balama he offers an over-elaborate courtly bow and says something in a quiet tone of voice to her.

[sblock=Balama]"If your evenings have been as boring as mine lately, feel free to come visit when your watch is over, I sleep lightly."[/sblock]


----------



## Wik (Dec 17, 2007)

"There are indeed demons with silver tongues, and if I never see one in a magic circle again, it'll be too soon."


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 17, 2007)

*Artemis Marsei. Human male, Ranger/Swashbuckler/Fighter*

Muttering to himself: "Gee whiz, did someone wake up on the wrong side of th cot. I think the bird has a better sense of humour than Zariv. Maybe it keeps Zariv around cause it needs a shoulder to rest on. I'll bet Zariv is the real familiar."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 17, 2007)

Balama shakes her head at your banter, "Very well," she says, "Zariv and Artemis; Esteban with Anemone. And of course... You'll have to agree on your bunk mates. Hurm and Terez have their hammocks in the hold, but the rest of you will have to come to some arrangement with the two cabins."

She turns to Esteban with a smile and adds quietly in a sweet tone, "Don't forget who the Captain of this vessel is, sir. *If* I can spare some time, then you might have the opportunity to visit *my* cabin."

[sblock=ooc]Basically, the two cabins (see map) have a single bed each. Feel free to either sort out bunking arrangements IC or OOC. So yes, some of you will get the floor! Balama has her own cabin (the large one). Well, it is her ship. [/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 17, 2007)

"Heaven forfend I should be impolite," replies Esteban with a quiet laugh, "I just thought it would be even more presumptuous for me to be waiting at your door when your watch finished."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 18, 2007)

"We shall see, sir, we shall see..." Balama rejoinders jauntily.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 18, 2007)

"Either way, you'll have to wait I'm through with her...sharing the watch with her, I mean."  Theon enters the repartee, clearly showing a bit of awkward possessiveness of Balama.  He just never felt fully confident bantering with the more-charming Esteban.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 18, 2007)

At Theon's interjection, Balama gives him a quizzical look and then raises her eyebrows skyward in a display of long-suffering bemusement.

"If anyone needs me- in my position as Captain, that is-" she says with annoyance, "I shall be studying." With that she enters her cabin and shuts the door behind her.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 19, 2007)

Your watches pass without incident, bar some grumbling from Terez. Cries of night-haunting beasts sound across the expanse of the Ran Pe. The coughing growl of a leopard, the booming howl of some kind of ape perhaps, or the clatter of a hornbill.

*Day 4 (dawn)- The Ran Pe river*

Balama greets the day with a stifled yawn, "Mr Feros, if you could take the wheel so we may proceed on course." she says in a tired manner.

"Aye, ma'am." comes the stolid rakasta's accustomed phrase.

[sblock=Zariv]You notice that Balama is carrying the notebook that was on her desk at your first meeting.[/sblock]


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 20, 2007)

*Artemis Marsei. Human male, Ranger/Swashbuckler/Fighter*

Looking a lot more sober, Artemis stretches his back on deck, taking a long deep breath of fresh air. "Ah the tropical wildlife, the crisp air bearing the smell of life, the calming sways of the river. Does it not make you feel like, like, like...Excuse me, I need to find meself a potty."  Artemis rushes off somewhere private.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 21, 2007)

Balama walks along the top deck to the prow of the _Starchaser_ seemingly engrossed in the slim leatherbound notebook she is reading.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2007)

Anemone emerges from below deck in a colorful blue, green and most shades in between, sarong-style skirt and a short, similarly colored top that plays off her tanned skin and brings out the blue of her eyes. She swishes to the mast and leans a hand against it as she looks around.

"Green...jungly...lots of places to hide if someone wanted to make trouble," she says with a yawn.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 22, 2007)

Theon awakes after a nice long stretch of sleep, and immediately looks for a sunny spot on deck to continue.  He manages to spare a little energy to keep an eye on Balama, however.  _ I wonder what's in that book she keeps reading.  I hope she's not keeping something from us.  _ 

[sblock=ooc] Theon will spend most mornings lazing about on deck, trying to get some of the rest that he knows he will lose when the adventuring starts.
If one of the others is game, he'll spend some of the afternoon fencing, to keep the fighting muscles up.  If that doesn't work out, he'll spend the time on shipboard calisthenics, climbing and jumping, etc.
Evenings will be spent in quiet contemplation of the path ahead, hopefully discussing Balama's ideas of what we face, and what we may have to do along the way. [/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 22, 2007)

[sblock=Theon]Theon recognises the book as the journal she mentioned in their initial meeting that holds most of her information concerning Rana Mor.[/sblock]


----------



## Wik (Dec 24, 2007)

Zariv will approach Balama.  "Information has value when it is hoarded, true, but I think in our situation a sharing of wealth would be beneficial to us all.  Perhaps I could look through your source when you have a moment?" Zariv says.  

Chtat does his best to stare Balama down, before chuckling in a dry voice.  "You better give 'im the book, lady.  He gets grumpy if 'e's near an unread book!"


----------



## Lorthanoth (Dec 24, 2007)

Captain Theron cocks an eyebrow in surprise and then laughs!

"As you asked so nicely, then yes you may peruse it. I should warn you, it's quite a dense text. Old Darrezan's handwriting can get a little crabbed. by all means have a look over it, but I've been studying it for years, I doubt there's anything more for you to find." she says airily. She hands the Imarran mage the book.

[sblock=Zariv]
Skimming the journal's pages, you can see that it is the notebook of the wizard Darrezan. It will take several hours to glean information from it. Do you want to read it from cover to cover or dip into it randomly? And how long will you spend reading?[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 1, 2008)

*Day 4 - The Ran Pe river (mid-day)*

For the past twenty miles, you've sailed through true jungle. The coastal grasslands are many hours behind you. The river is still over two hundred yards wide at this point, deep and sluggish, coffee-brown with mud. Artemis laments in his inimitable way that he won't be able to take a nice dip, The banks are low, muddy bluffs 20 to 30 feet high, home to countless crocodiles basking int he mid-day sun. Beyond the riverbank rises the verdant rainforest, cluttered with heavy undergrowth at its edges. The heat and humidity are intense, and clouds of biting insects make the decks almost intolerable. Anemone has suffered a few bites before covering up somewhat and looks forlornly out at the murky water. Esteban played the violin for a while, entertaining the crew, before giving up under the sweltering heat. Zariv has retreated below deck to study the journal (ooc: details to follow in another post). Balama seems to be above it all, steering the course down the mighty river.

[sblock=Everyone except Zariv] The tedium of the voyage is abruptly shattered by the whistling of blue-feathered arrows raining down on the _Starchaser_ from the right bank! ooc: Initiatives and actions please! (disregard -see below)[/sblock]

[sblock=Zariv]The journal provides you with some fascinating insights over the hours you spend pouring over it. Your studies are interrupted by the sound of commotion up on deck... [/sblock]

[sblock=maps]The river journey map shows your current location with 'B'. The combat map squares represent 10 feet (hmm well they would do if they had come out, but they don't matter greatly due to the distance - you're 240 ft away from the bank), and each of the 'B's on that map represent two tribesmen. The 'H' is one tribesman.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 1, 2008)

*Theon, AC 18, HP 31/31*

Theon, never really resting easy aboard the ship, isn't the least surprised to see arrows flying at them.  There are always angry natives, aren't there?  He asks nobody in particular as he dives across the deck to fetch his crossbow, which he left in easy reach for just such an occassion.  Unfortunately, he left it where he had been standing roughly two hours earlier and had failed to move it when he wandered across the deck.

[sblock=ooc] Initiative (1d20+3)=18 
Retrieve crossbow [/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 1, 2008)

[sblock=Initiatives]

_Artemis 28_
_Balama 25_
Zariv 21
Esteban 19
Theon 18
Hurm 16
Anemone 17
Terez 12
Hmu Ke 11
Tribesmen 5

Sorry, I momentarily forgot that I was going to do the initiatives. Redclaw I'll keep yours.[/sblock]

Artemis reels with a dramatic flourish and his eyes widen at the sight of the arrows sticking out of the mast. "Not very hospitable!" he mutters before jogging to get his longbow and quiver.

[sblock=ooc]move action - move to bow, move action - pick up bow[/sblock]

Balama raises an eyebrow and carries on down the river, attempting to steer the boat away from the bank.

ooc: Zariv up.


----------



## Wik (Jan 2, 2008)

Hearing the commotion on the deck, Zariv will quickly kick the book underneath his bunk, and make his way upstairs - assuming a quick glance out the window reveals nothing.  When he gets to the top deck, he'll duck down, keeping cover.  

"Try to keep close!  I have a sorcery that will aid us!"

OOC:  Haste coming up next round, guys.  



[sblock=Status]
HP:  18/18

SPELLS MEMORIZED
0th: Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Message, Message, (Resistance). 21 
1st: Enlarge Person, Kelgore's Fire Bolt, (Lesser Deflection), (Protection From Evil/Chaos/Law/Good), Ray of Enfeeblement. 
2nd: Bull's Strength, Cloud of Knives, (Resist Energy), Summon Monster II
3rd: Clairvoyance/Clairaudience, (Dispel Magic), Haste.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 2, 2008)

[sblock=Initiative]_Artemis 28_
_Balama 25_
_Zariv 21_
Esteban 19
Theon 18
Hurm 16
Anemone 17
Terez 12
Hmu Ke 11
Tribesmen 5[/sblock]

Zariv joins his companions on deck to see a group of men armed with bows on the right hand bank nearly 250 feet away. There are ay least 5 of them, dressed in loose native clothing. One man wears what appears to be a leopard skin, the head of the beast worn on top of his own as a headdress.

[sblock=ooc]Esteban to go[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 2, 2008)

Esteban takes cover by one of the railings, waiting to see if the figures get any closer.

[sblock=OOC]Move to the railing and full defend (+6 AC), as my longest-ranged weapon is a firebolt for 150ft, and they're too far for that.[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 2, 2008)

[sblock=Initiative]_Artemis 28_
_Balama 25_
_Zariv 21_
_Esteban 19
Theon 18
Hurm 16_
Anemone 17
Terez 12
Hmu Ke 11
Tribesmen 5[/sblock]

Esteban scoots over to the side of the boat and sees that as far as he can tell they're aren't going to get any closer (at least not without magic). Theon dashes over to get his crossbow and bolt case, picking them up ready to fire. 

Hurm shouts "Get down, boy!" to Terez and he himself hits the deck to avoid the flurry of arrows.

[sblock=ooc]Anemone to go[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking more curious than worried, Anemone goes to the railing facing the attackers and watches them for a moment.

"Tough shot, that far off," she observes. "If we play fair. No reason to do that though."

She presses her palms together, fingers pointing up into the air, and when she speaks, her words seem to resonate strangely, carried to the ears of everyone nearby, even though they are no louder than ordinary conversation. A cloud covers the sun, shadowing the boat and river briefly, and there is a faint electric scent in the air, like oncoming rain.

*"Nimea! Stretch forth your hand, I beg! Carry our weapons to our foes, and show them the measure of your power!"*

Wind gusts over and around the ship, stirring strange waves in the water below...

(Bless! Special effect = Wind amplifies our attacks, carrying arrows more accurately, or justing to make blows harder. Seeing this obvious favor boosts morale against fear too.)


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 3, 2008)

[sblock=Initiative]_Artemis 28_
_Balama 25_
_Zariv 21_
_Esteban 19
Theon 18
Hurm 16
Anemone 17
Terez 12
Hmu Ke 11
Tribesmen 5_[/sblock]

Anemone cries out to the water and sky and her prayers are answered as a wind with the tang of salt whips up around her fellows.

[sblock=OOC] +1 morale bonus to attack rolls and saves for all on ship[/sblock]

Terez flattens himself on the deck and watches with excitement as the charismatic priestess invokes her deity.

On the bank, the man in the leopard skin pulls back his mighty long bow and fires at the ship. Having drawn attention to herself, Anemone was an obvious target. With terrifying force and accuracy, an arrow strikes her in the shoulder... it could have been much worse. A hail of arrows from the other tribesmen flies out in a volley to the boat, most missing their targets. Amazingly, despite being most covered by the rail, an unlucky (for Esteban) shot nicks the top of the Belcadiz swordsman's ear, producing a small welling of blood.

[sblock=OOC]1d20 4=24 Hits Anemone Threat roll (1d20 4=17) Anemone's current AC is 22 (defense bonus + Stormheart dodge bonus + cover bonus) so no crit! Damage (1d8 3=8). Attack rolls against Artemis, Esteban, Anemone, Anemone (1d20 1=19, 1d20 1=21, 1d20 1=13, 1d20 1=9) Possible crit Threat roll against Esteban (1d20 1=9). no crit. Damage to Esteban (1d8=3)End of round 1. Round 2 to follow.[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Jan 3, 2008)

*Round 2*

[sblock=Initiative]_Artemis 28
Balama 25_
Zariv 21
Esteban 19 36/39 HP
Theon 18
Hurm 16
Anemone 17 30/38 HP
Terez 12
Hmu Ke 11
Tribesmen 5[/sblock]

Artemis sticks his tongue out, closes one eye and pulls back on his bow. "Here's mud in yer eye, matey." he mutters as he lets fly an arrow. The arrow narrowly misses the tribesmen, shooting harmlessly into the dense undergrowth.

Balama continues to steer away from the bank, and leaves the wheel to let out the sail some more.

[sblock=OOC]Attack roll (1d20 7=21) Miss. Balama move to sail, standard action to let it out. Zariv to go.[/sblock]


----------



## Wik (Jan 15, 2008)

Oops.  Couldn't find this thread.  They move quickly on this board, eh?

Zariv will cast a Haste Spell on however many he can effect, not counting himself if he can grab a crewman or someone else.  He'll then duck behind something, his milked-over eye flaring brightly.  "Blood will feed our deck tonight!"

[sblock=status]
HP: 18/18

SPELLS MEMORIZED
0th: Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Message, Message, (Resistance). 21 
1st: Enlarge Person, Kelgore's Fire Bolt, (Lesser Deflection), (Protection From Evil/Chaos/Law/Good), Ray of Enfeeblement. 
2nd: Bull's Strength, Cloud of Knives, (Resist Energy), Summon Monster II
3rd: Clairvoyance/Clairaudience, (Dispel Magic).[/sblock]


----------



## Wik (Feb 3, 2008)

SO, yeah, this thing still on?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 4, 2008)

[sblock=Initiative]_Artemis 28
Balama 25
Zariv 21_
Esteban 19 36/39 HP
Theon 18
Hurm 16
Anemone 17 30/38 HP
Terez 12
Hmu Ke 11
Tribesmen 5[/sblock]

Pulling out a piece of liquorice root and chewing on it before spitting, the wizard's spell takes hold. His comrades feel themselves become faster, their actions performed with greater speed and accuracy.

[sblock=OOC]Esteban, Anemone, Artemis, Zariv, Theon now affected by _haste_ for 5 rounds. Esteban to go.[/sblock]


----------



## wysiwyg (Feb 4, 2008)

*Artemis Marsei. Human male, Ranger/Swashbuckler/Fighter*

Dropping down to his belly, Artemis crawls on the deck, at a consideraly fast pace towards the ship's rails, while muttering to himself "you'd think we raided their rum cabinet or worse. Actually is there anything worse?" He waits for the next volley of arrows to fly by once he reaches the rail. He then gets up from behind his cover and shoots at the man in the leopard skin "You'll make a good rug yet matey!"


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 6, 2008)

Esteban curses his lack of a real long-range weapon fluently in several languages, adding a few more choice comments on the enemy's eminently rude decision to stay so far away, before beginning to crawl around the deck, in search of any spare weapons.

OOC: Well, I thought Kelgore's Firebolt would keep me okay at range, but I can't make this range right now, so unless Esteban can find a sling or javelin I'm out for this fight (if I can, I'll be making use of True Strike to deal with short range increments).


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 6, 2008)

[sblock=Initiative]_Artemis 28 Haste 1/5
Balama 25
Zariv 21 Haste 1/5
Esteban 19_ 36/39 HP Haste 1/5
Theon 18 Haste 1/5
Hurm 16
Anemone 17 30/38 HP Haste 1/5
Terez 12
Hmu Ke 11
Tribesmen 5[/sblock]

The normally cool-headed swashbuckler swears fluently in several languages whilst keeping his head down.

[sblock=OOC]Theon to go.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 6, 2008)

Theon squints over the rail, trying to see if the savages are any true threat.  He steadies his crossbow, and fires a shot at the one in the leopard skin.

[sblock=ooc] So, +1 for haste and +1 for bless, total +8 16, 5 damage in the unlikely event that that's enough.  [/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 7, 2008)

[sblock=Initiative]_Artemis 28 Haste 1/5
Balama 25
Zariv 21 Haste 1/5
Esteban 19 36/39 HP Haste 1/5
Theon 18 Haste 1/5
Hurm 16_
Anemone 17 30/38 HP Haste 1/5
Terez 12
Hmu Ke 11
Tribesmen 5[/sblock]

Theon takes aim and fires, but the bolt goes short and flies harmlessly into the water. Hurm Feros continues to duck down, agog at the belligerence and bravado of the heroes.

[sblock=OOC]-4 for range on Theon's attack. (2 full range increments). Anemone to go.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2008)

Realizing to her dismay that the scoundrels are out of range of her spells, Anemone levels her crossbow and fires! As she pulls the trigger, a little gust of wind stirs and bears the bolt with it towards her target!

(Flavor text for Bless. Attack roll is 25! -6 for range is 19. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1485075/  Damage is 7  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1485076/ )


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 8, 2008)

[sblock=Initiative]Artemis 28 Haste 2/5
Balama 25
Zariv 21 Haste 2/5
Esteban 19 36/39 HP Haste 2/5
Theon 18 Haste 2/5
Hurm 16
Anemone 17 30/38 HP Haste 2/5
Terez 12
Hmu Ke 11 Damage - 6
Tribesmen 5[/sblock]

Anemone's bolt flies true, carried by the will of the goddess perhaps, hitting the leader of the tribesman. He reels with pain and tries to shoot his own bow in retaliation, but his arrow goes short and misses the ship completely. His men, jogging along the shore, flashes of their white kilts visible through the undergrowth are doubtless demoralised by the man's wound and his feeble shot as a hail of arrows swooshes around the adventurers, missing all their targets!

[sblock=]OOC As you didn't specify a target, I'm assuming you're going for their leader (good strategy by the way). He takes 6 damage (he has DR 1 from armour). Attack vs Anemone (1d20+4=5) Urk, feeble. Attack rolls against Zariv, Theon, Anemone and Artemis (1d20+1=5, 1d20+1=7, 1d20+1=16, 1d20+1=13) End of Round 2. Artemis to go.[/sblock]


----------



## wysiwyg (Feb 9, 2008)

OOC: Oi, what happened to Artemis' shot? Did he hit or miss?


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 10, 2008)

OOC: It's your go now at the top of Round 3. I took your Round 2 action whilst you were away. If you can't access Invisible Castle, I can roll for you. I'm running through everyone in order, 'cos I gets confuzzled otherwise.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 10, 2008)

[sblock=Zariv]*Darrezan's Journal*
This leatherbound notebook gives you a +5 bonus to Decipher Script checks when trying to read Rangka writing if you can refer to it at the time. You have gleaned the following information from the book:

Rana Mor was dedicated to the Thunder King, who was the leader of the Rangka pantheon, but in later years it was reconsecrated to Nhar Phull, the death god, by the Priest-Lord Sangket. Darrezan suspects that Nhar Phull is an aspect or pseudonym of the Lord of the Dead or Narul. Other Rangka dieties have similar analogues in northern pantheons.

The jungles south of Coral bay are the territory of the Banda, a degenerate tribe descended from the Rangka people. Darrezan describes them as headhunters and death-worshippers.

Rana Mor's central temple guarded the burial crypts of the Rangka kings. Six kings are interred there: Angket Re, Angkien Mu, Suoddhara, Vrimu Atka, Prayasiddhra, and Bhuondisva the Seer-King.

Bhuondisva was known as the Seer-King because he was a powerful wizard. The Rain Tiger gem was his prized possession.

Funerary processions were occasions of great secrecy. The priests of Rana Mor never allowed any outsiders to enter the central temple.

Dangerous glyphs guard the most important Rangka tombs. A note beside the entry on Bhuondisva says, "Crypt barred by glyphs ke and indhu?"[/sblock]


----------



## wysiwyg (Feb 10, 2008)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> OOC: ... I can roll for you...




OOC: Yes please.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 11, 2008)

*Round 3*

[sblock=Initiative]_Artemis 28 Haste 2/5
Balama 25_
Zariv 21 Haste 2/5
Esteban 19 36/39 HP Haste 2/5
Theon 18 Haste 2/5
Hurm 16
Anemone 17 30/38 HP Haste 2/5
Terez 12
Hmu Ke 11 Damage - 14
Tribesmen 5[/sblock] 



			
				wysiwyg said:
			
		

> Dropping down to his belly, Artemis crawls on the deck, at a consideraly fast pace towards the ship's rails, while muttering to himself "you'd think we raided their rum cabinet or worse. Actually is there anything worse?" He waits for the next volley of arrows to fly by once he reaches the rail. He then gets up from behind his cover and shoots at the man in the leopard skin "You'll make a good rug yet matey!"




Balama is now piloting a course further away from the bank and the ship is picking up speed as she dodges arrows to turn the sails.

A shot from the eccentric seaman arcs through the air and you hear a cry in the undergrowth. It has found its mark.

[sblock=OOC]Attack roll (1d20+9-2=27) Threat roll (1d20+9-2=12) No crit. Damage (1d8+2=9) DR 1 takes it down to 8.Zariv is up now.[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 13, 2008)

*Round 3*

[sblock=Initiative]_Artemis 28 Haste 2/5
Balama 25
Zariv 21 Haste 2/5_
Esteban 19 36/39 HP Haste 2/5
Theon 18 Haste 2/5
Hurm 16
Anemone 17 30/38 HP Haste 2/5
Terez 12
Hmu Ke 11 Damage - 14
Tribesmen 5[/sblock] 

Zariv ducks down, to avoid any further fire and to plot his next move.


[sblock=OOC]To keep things moving. Esteban is up now.[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 13, 2008)

Staying low as he crawls along, Esteban makes his way over to Theon, saying "Pass that this way, friend," as he incants a swift spell of accuracy.


[sblock=OOC]Moving and casting True Strike (if Theon is willing, on his turn he can fire and then drop the crossbow, at which point I can grab it and take a shot myself).[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 13, 2008)

*Round 3*

[sblock=Initiative]_Artemis 28 Haste 2/5
Balama 25
Zariv 21 Haste 2/5
Esteban 19 36/39 HP Haste 2/5 Truestrike_
Theon 18 Haste 2/5
Hurm 16
Anemone 17 30/38 HP Haste 2/5
Terez 12
Hmu Ke 11 Damage - 14
Tribesmen 5[/sblock] 

Clutching a small wooden icon and muttering to himself, Esteban scoots along to his comrade and asks him to pass the crossbow.

[sblock=OOC]Corrected action. Theon to go.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 13, 2008)

Theon lines up and takes another shot with his crossbow, then gladly hands it over to Esteban, glad that someone with better eyesight is going to take away the need for him to look foolish.

[sblock=ooc] 1d20+8 to hit and 1d8 damage, 10, 1
He'll then load it and hold it for Esteban to take from him.[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 14, 2008)

*Round 3*

[sblock=Initiative]_Artemis 28 Haste 2/5
Balama 25
Zariv 21 Haste 2/5
Esteban 19 36/39 HP Haste 2/5 Truestrike
Theon 18 Haste 2/5
Hurm 16_
Anemone 17 30/38 HP Haste 2/5
Terez 12
Hmu Ke 11 Damage - 14
Tribesmen 5[/sblock] 

In all the confusion and with his friend badgering him for use of his weapon, the merchant of Minros misses his mark!

[sblock=OOC]Anemone to go.[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 16, 2008)

*Round 3*

[sblock=Initiative]_Artemis 28 Haste 2/5
Balama 25
Zariv 21 Haste 2/5
Esteban 19 36/39 HP Haste 2/5 Truestrike
Theon 18 Haste 2/5
Hurm 16
Anemone 17 30/38 HP Haste 2/5
Terez 12
Hmu Ke 11 Damage - 14
Tribesmen 5_[/sblock] 

Anemone's luck runs dry as she misses with her shot. Retaliatory fire from the leader of the tribesman produces a similar result as an arrow whizzes past her.  Theon is not so lucky as an arrow skids over his shoulder, wounding him.

[sblock=OOC]Attack (1d20 8-6=3) Attack vs Anemone (1d20 4=19) Attack vs Zariv, Anemone, Artemis, Theon (1d20 1=6, 1d20 1=20, 1d20 1=20, 1d20 1=21) Hit against Theon. Confirm crit against Theon (1d20 1=15) Fail to confirm. Normal damage. Damage (1d8=7) to Theon. Round 4. Artemis to go.[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 20, 2008)

*Round 4*

[sblock=Initiative]_Artemis 28 Haste 3/5_
Balama 25[/i]
Zariv 21 Haste 3/5
Esteban 19 36/39 HP Haste 3/5 Truestrike
Theon 18 Haste 3/5
Hurm 16
Anemone 17 30/38 HP Haste 3/5
Terez 12
Hmu Ke 11 Damage - 20
Tribesmen 5[/sblock] 

Artemis gleefully looses another arrow at the tribesmen as the boat starts to pull away more from the shore and speed ahead.

[sblock=OOC]Attack roll (includes Bless and Haste) (1d20+9=23) Hit . Damage (1d8+2=7) DR 1 takes damage down to 6. Zariv is up![/sblock]


----------



## Wik (Feb 24, 2008)

Zariv looks at his companions, and then begins to cast Summon Monster II while using his haste to stay out of range of any arrows.  If possible, he'll crouch behind something, hoping to get full cover.

"Who plans on getting close?"

OOC:  The plan is to summon an Anarchic Wolf to act as a buffer, and next round cast Enlarge Person on whoever needs it.

[sblock=status]
HP: 18/18

SPELLS MEMORIZED
0th: Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Message, Message, (Resistance). 21 
1st: Enlarge Person, Kelgore's Fire Bolt, (Lesser Deflection), (Protection From Evil/Chaos/Law/Good), Ray of Enfeeblement. 
2nd: Bull's Strength, Cloud of Knives, (Resist Energy)
3rd: Clairvoyance/Clairaudience, (Dispel Magic).[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 24, 2008)

*Round 4*

[sblock=Initiative]_Artemis 28 Haste 3/5_
Balama 25
Zariv 21 Haste 3/5[/i] Summoning
Esteban 19 36/39 HP Haste 3/5 Truestrike
Theon 18 Haste 3/5
Hurm 16
Anemone 17 30/38 HP Haste 3/5
Terez 12
Hmu Ke 11 Damage - 20
Tribesmen 5[/sblock] 

Zariv begins an invocation, stretching his mind out to the planes of chaos, seeking to make manifest a ferocious predator.

[sblock=OOC]Well, from now on, why don't you all post your actions and I'll arrange them appropriately in a summary? You're right it is faster that way.[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 24, 2008)

Esteban takes a quick peek over the rail, fires once with the crossbow despite the distance and then quickly reloads and drops it so his companion can pick it up again, looking smug even though he hasn't even bothered to check if his shot hit.

[sblock=OOC]
Esteban Crossbow Attack (with True Strike and Range Penalties included). (1d20 22=31)
Esteban Crossbow Damage. (1d8=7)
[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 24, 2008)

Esteban's bolt shoots across the expanse of the Ran Pe and imbeds itself in the chest of the warriors' leader. He screams and falls to the ground; the other tribesman panic and flee into the jungle. With his death, his followers have obviously lost heart. The threat is over, for now at least.

"Good shooting, signor!" the Captain exclaims with approval.

[sblock=OOC]Combat over folks, back to your scheduled rp'ing [/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Feb 24, 2008)

Esteban bows with a flourish to Balama as he passes the loaded crossbow back to his friend.  "A bit unsporting of me, I know, but then again I've always thought that bows weren't really a sporting man's weapon in the first place."  The brash swashbuckler winces and runs a hand over the light gash that the arrow left on him.  "And barely a worthwhile scar out of it either."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 24, 2008)

Anemone lowers her crossbow and looks at her own injury.

"Hubris," she mutters, and bursts into laughter as she leaves the rail and heads over towards the mast.

"All right, morning target practice is over. If you have owies come let the wind kiss them away."


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 24, 2008)

Theon meekly raises his hand as he gives his own wound a brief glance.  I wasn't much help there, but then I never claimed to be a marksman.


----------



## Wik (Feb 26, 2008)

"They ran away.  I didn't see that coming." Zariv says, a bit distastefully.  

"What a waste of my talents.  I was going to summon a hound from the very depths of... but no matter.  Someone should search the body.  Chtat!  Follow the warriors, from a distance."

Zariv will send his raven to follow the fleeing tribesmen, from a fairly high height, to at least see where they go.  He'll come back with a report in five or ten minutes - he won't follow for very long.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 26, 2008)

After a brief while, Chtat returns to report rather peevishly that the tribesmen have melted away into the jungle (figuratively, not literally). Even with his avian eyesight, he can't really track them; they seem to have gone to ground and split up.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 26, 2008)

Anemone glowers after them, then shrugs and starts healing what wounds she can.

"I suppose we know why we're supposed to beware the Banda now," she comments.

(I'll post what heals I cast this evening...don't got my spell list here)


----------



## Wik (Feb 26, 2008)

Zariv mentions much of what he read in the book, as well.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 26, 2008)

Lorthanoth said:
			
		

> *Darrezan's Journal*
> 
> Rana Mor was dedicated to the Thunder King, who was the leader of the Rangka pantheon, but in later years it was reconsecrated to Nhar Phull, the death god, by the Priest-Lord Sangket. Darrezan suspects that Nhar Phull is an aspect or pseudonym of the Lord of the Dead or Narul. Other Rangka dieties have similar analogues in northern pantheons.
> 
> ...




OOC: The above information is from the journal.


----------



## Wik (Feb 26, 2008)

"I believe the attacks made against will only increase in frequency as we approach the ruins.  It would seem these tribal degenerates are interested in driving us away from what would be seen as an ancestral home, or a spiritual centre.  Damned overzealous fools, if you ask me - religion consists of little more than fully believing in hell, rather than merely suspecting its presence.  In any case, we should stand a better watch, for when the next inevitable attack comes.  And I will prepare more spells better suited to scaring away large groups of savages."


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Theon shrugs, I think you give these savages more credit than they deserve.  They are mere shadows of their ancestors and likely have no understanding of the significance of where we are going.  They just attack to attack when they see someone on the river.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 26, 2008)

Anemone gazes levelly at Zariv, "Yes, just like those idiots who believe in wizardry and magic. Superstitious nonsense, if you ask me."


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Theon chuckles quietly to himself, enjoying the exchange.  All I believe in is gold and steel, and a little bit of cleverness in the right places.


----------



## Wik (Feb 27, 2008)

Zariv merely smiles sardonically at Anenome.  "You put your faith in some supernatural fool, and I'll put my faith in myself.  We'll see who lives longer."


----------



## Lorthanoth (Feb 29, 2008)

*Day 4 - The Ran Pe River (Dusk)*

The rest of the day has passed without further incident, bar mosquitos swarming and attacking exposed flesh (Anemone particularly receives several nasty bites). Dusk falls and talk turns to who should accompany the Captain to shore for supplies, and who should take first watch tonight.

Terez pipes up, "I'll go!" but is quickly hushed by Hurm.


----------



## Wik (Mar 5, 2008)

"I will go.  This ship is... tiresome."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Mar 6, 2008)

"Well if absolutely no one is jumping up to volunteer I suppose I can go."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2008)

"Will there be any of these THRICE DAMNED mosquitos in town?!" Anemone demands, slapping at herself.

"If not, I will merrily skip...SPRINT...there ahead of you all!


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 6, 2008)

Good luck, all.  I'll keep watch from here again.  You know me, I'd get lost in that jungle in no time, Theon says, failing to hide his discomfort in the shadow of so much untamed land.


----------



## Lorthanoth (Mar 6, 2008)

Captain Theron, along with Zariv and Esteban, heads out into the jungle, returning after an uneventful sojourn into the jungle.

Balama orders Anemone and Theon to take first watch that night together.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2008)

Anemone, having changed into a long dress and a shawl to keep the bugs off of her, grumblingly agrees to the watch, muttering about how she itches too much to sleep anyway. 

"I'll watch from the bow," she tells Theon. "You take the stern. We'll switch after the first hour, then back, and so on until the watch is over."


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 9, 2008)

That sounds reasonable, Theon shrugs.  Give a shout if you see anything.  I'd hate to see you try to fight in that dress.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 10, 2008)

Anemone gives herself a startled look, then Theon an irked one.

"Why? What's wrong with this dress?"


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 10, 2008)

Theon raises his hands in innocence.  Nothing's wrong with it, but it doesn't look very battle-ready.  I meant no insult, I assure you.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 10, 2008)

"I have my mail on under it," Anemone complains...then makes shooing gestures. 

"Go. To the stern. No more teasing."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2008)

(ping)


----------



## Lorthanoth (Apr 1, 2008)

Day 5 - The Ran Pe

After an uneventful night for all concerned, the band of thrill-seekers and treasure hunters is underway again. The heat is stifling today, and the mosquitos even more active (if such a thing is possible).

Terez trys to keep to the shade as much as possible, whilst Hurm alternates between basking in the sun and taking glugs of water from a bottle. Well, he says it's water...

OOC: Moving along, I'll see if we can get some peeps to post. Oh and do we have to convert to OD&D now? ;D That will be Theon ret-conned into an Elf then....


----------

